# The end is near



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Last 6 jars of turkey are in the canner right now,made a total of 36 jars. Not bad if I may say so myself


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Is that just the meat, or broth, or soup?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> Is that just the meat, or broth, or soup?


meat in bone broth


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Yum!! That's a bunch to put up for the winter, hope your family enjoyed some for dinner this evening too!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> Yum!! That's a bunch to put up for the winter, hope your family enjoyed some for dinner this evening too!


Last two days it's been turkey for every meal,lol. Now I'm ready for some prime rib or ribeye


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Ya done good.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

gilberte said:


> Ya done good.


Thank you,made me feel productive


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I love to just look at my accomplishments. Nice job. They look really nice.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Echoesechos said:


> I love to just look at my accomplishments. Nice job. They look really nice.


Thank you. I do too,it makes me proud


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Pretty, neat and clean.


----------



## bowslinger (Aug 4, 2007)

Taste good this winter


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

bowslinger said:


> Taste good this winter


Had a jar tonight it was great


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Oregon1986 said:


> Had a jar tonight it was great


Interesting. I've never eaten a jar!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

IndyDave said:


> Interesting. I've never eaten a jar!


Pretty crunchy


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Lol. You two cracked me up.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Put it in the pressure cooker. Do I have to teach you everything?


----------

